# Dragon Fly



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Found resting on my honeysuckle plant today, unfortunately has a damaged wing but managed to fly away surprisingly well 









Shot at 2010-07-26










Shot at 2010-07-26


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow, that's a fantastic pic mate :2thumb:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I have night mares about Dragonflys. 

One of the most disgusting things I ever saw was one eating a bee, it was horrible, crunching really loudly in a quiet field and everything. 
I was traumatised!

Especially bad is my local supermarket has them flying around outside a lot...but then Paignton Zoo is just the otherside of the fence to it, with a huge bird lake so it is expected I guess.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Awesome pics buddy! 

Also to Kare, Paignton Zoo is muts nuts. I went there once about 4-5 years ago, absolutely loved it, and they was just expanding it too when I was there.

May have to check it out again sometime soon.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful photo : victory:


----------



## Naughty2nice (Apr 16, 2009)

fantastic photographs 
We dont get many dragon flys near me - wish we did i think they are amazing. my dad has a lake on his land and he gets alot near the lake and pond.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

thank you ! I really need to take the camera to my mums she has some beautiful ones frequent her pond ! we just get the odd few stop to rest in the garden once in a while .


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

great pic x


----------

